# Side lighting Led



## techrons78 (Mar 1, 2016)

This is my first grow using side lighting in my set up.I'm using a 4x8 space with a 325 spyder and 300 watt illumitex ns over the plants and 2 illumigrow 325 for side lighting.. the plants in first 2 rows look amazing... the 3rd row is just normal..side lighting really works. ..Wil try to incorporate in more grows.I've also found with led they can handle more nutes for longer periods of time allowing me to achieve maximum growth


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 1, 2016)

nice


----------



## astrobud (Mar 1, 2016)

hi friend, i agree i run a small ufo type for side lighting and it helps plus you dont have to trim to let the light in. i know there is a lot of controversey on leds right now but with the smaller size grows that i do they work just great:icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 5, 2016)

Its always helpful to have more than one light source in a grow room. It allows more light penetration into the canopy and different angles so that more light energy can be transferred to the plants. I bet if you were to take the LEDs and move all of them to the sides (in the 4x8 space) and place 2 600w hps over them during flower, the combination of lighting will make bud monsters.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2016)

I am going to be trying some kind of HPS LED grow here in the not too distant future.   I really think that the combo can provide incredible buds, too hush.  Moving to Ore soon and will be able to do so much more!


----------



## astrobud (Mar 5, 2016)

i at first had to use hps and led with great results but now im all led cept for veg and still all is good. i like the fact that there is not a big fan blowing air thru a tube cooling a 1000 watts of light and all the noise. for a small grow led is great so far, im getting the best results in 7+ years of growing. gotta go wifey wants to fight :hitchair: no i mean on the ps3  :woohoo:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2016)

Well, my reason for going back to HPS is that I personally am not getting near the yield from the LEDs as I get from HPS and flowering is taking about 20 percent longer.

You need good air exchange regardless of your light source--I.e. I run my exhaust fan the same whether I am using g HPS or LED as I want to exchange the air in my space several times a minute.


----------

